# 2007 BeaverTail MPG / Range 60 etec



## sarasota727 (Mar 25, 2016)

Just out of curiosity what are you guys getting for MPG on the older BeaverTail hulls (B2 or Osprey) with a 60 etec?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Have a 50, 4 blade, jackplate B2. Don't know mpg. Fish up and down the Mosquito lagoon all day spot jumping Oakhill to Haulover canal. Or may run between Port orange and Ponce inlet and back. Think I might average 3 gallons a day. About all I ever top off with every time I go. I know I provided no specifics, but gas use is minimal. Sure someone uses gps and can give better numbers.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Back when I had my Etec I fished out of the 10,000 islands one morning. My buddy and I ran about 60 miles total throughout the day and I burned a little more than 3/4 of a 15 gallon tank.

I need to do some number crunching on my GPS one day and figure it out with my new motor as well. All I know if a full tank whether it be the etec or zuke I have now will get you just about anywhere you want to go and back for the day.


----------



## sarasota727 (Mar 25, 2016)

@FSUDrew99 Thanks. I am planning to run from Islamorada to Flamingo. I am thinking it will be around 75 - 95 miles round trip. I am going to run my skiff this weekend and do some calculations here in the bay.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I ran an 06 B2 with a 50 etec for 9 years. I'm guessing I averaged 7-8 mpg ?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

sarasota727 said:


> @FSUDrew99 Thanks. I am planning to run from Islamorada to Flamingo. I am thinking it will be around 75 - 95 miles round trip. I am going to run my skiff this weekend and do some calculations here in the bay.


I would just keep an extra 5 gallon container of gas or two to be safe.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Most are just guessing on their fuel consumption (whatever their rig/motor is). Here's how to know what your consumption is (and as a result your practical range....). Top off your tank at the end of the day then find your trip log on your gps and re-set it to zero. Your next day on the water do your best to run at your typical cruising speed during the day then note the trip log mileage at the end of the day. Again top off your tank before putting your skiff away. Divide gallons burned into miles run and get your miles per gallon. Make a point of doing this a few times (always start with your trip log at zero then zero it back out after noting miles covered...) and you'll quickly know for certain just what your fuel burn is at a given throttle setting (remember you'll get your best mileage with throttle set at about 70% of its range...).

My skiff (with 90 E-tec) burns about five miles per gallon during a typical charter with me and two anglers aboard (I'm pretty sure this same motor would be up around seven mpg on a lighter, more modern hull...) and all I have to do during a day on the water is check my trip log to see - down to the gallon - exactly what I've burned... With a typical day for me somewhere between 60 and 70 miles round trip that works out to between 12 and 14 gallons burned... With a 28 gallon fuel load that leaves me well under the "rule of thirds" for fuel consumption in either a boat (or an airplane...) - one third of your fuel outgoing, one third of your fuel returning, and one third of your fuel in reserve... By the way, for years I ran 115 motors on my skiff - the best I ever did with them was only four miles per gallon....

None of this "guessing" on fuel burn if you're running a skiff for a living. I've had bad luck with fuel gauges on more than one of my skiffs so I much prefer using a dipstick if possible. With the trip log I'm able to accurately know exactly where I stand on fuel at any time during a trip (and also know exactly what my safe range is on any skiff I'm running (once I've done the numbers as noted above). I think every skiff owner should know exactly what their motor's burn rate is (and it was reinforced some years ago when I was running a brand new Egret for a new owner and we ran out of gas when the fuel gauge still showed almost half a tank....).


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I've done that trip many, many times in various types of skiffs. Never carried a cherry and never stopped at Flamingo for fuel (although you could if you were worried). My bet is that you'll find you have plenty of fuel for that trip (read: it's not really a 90 mile day).


----------



## sarasota727 (Mar 25, 2016)

@lemaymiami Thanks for the information. That is exactly what my plan is to do on Sunday. I fish mostly Sarasota Bay, Tampa Bay and occasionally Pine Island and never really had to worry about gas. 
I will update the thread with my data. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## garfish (Aug 22, 2015)

I run a 2006 B2 with an 08 60 etec. Running around the park
I average 8-9 miles per gallon....for sure. Two people,full fuel,
no live well, four blade powertech prop, 25-28 mph at 42-4500
RPMs. You can add or subtract about 10% MPG on those numbers depending on sea conditions. Great boat. Have fun!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Here are results directly from Evinrude's website on a Beavertail Strike


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Not on a beaver tail but with a slightly shorter and narrower copperhead I get 6-7mpg usually cruising at around 4500-5000 rpma with a 60 etec. I have a 7 gallon tank so I keep an eye on mileage due to that fact and also carry two extra one gallon cans just in case.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I think you really have to test it on your own as there are too many variables with boats/setup and conditions. 15 gallon tank. Empty it. Put in 5 gallons and mark tank(mine is translucent) put in another and mark it. That will give a way to know what's left. My gauge is pretty accurate.
For range maybe put in 5 gallons and run it till it's out and see how far you went. Just remember to bring 10 gallons to get back.


----------



## sarasota727 (Mar 25, 2016)

Following up with my results. I did a test run in Sarasota Bay. I started at the Manatee river and ran up the bay. Two guys on the boat, boat completely loaded and live well full. Total of 36.7 miles and used 5.1 gallons. Averaging right around 7 mpg running cruising around 4k rpm. Sea conditions were not flat calm either.


----------

